# Lost and found dog



## Leanne Craig

I rehomed my dog in January regrettably, I have the new owner all the details and I formation I including the microchip number. 

I got a phone call 4 days ago from a vet to say my dog had been found in a field, I said I rehomed her in January. The new owner had not transferred chip details to theres.

The vet said they was contacting the warden even tho I said I would pick her up, to which the dog warden said legally she is mine so I can pick her up, so I did and I was heart broken when i saw her he was riddled in flea, looked unkempt, bad case of worms and she had deep painful cuts to her ears. I dont no if I could let her go back knowing the condition she was In. The new ow er got in touch asking for her back bit I refused.

Where do I stand and what should I genuinely do 

TIA


----------



## tabelmabel

This is terrible. It sounds like you didnt rehome her through a reputable rescue? If you just did a private re home via free ads or something, i expect money changed hands? So you sold the dog to the new owner? 

And by the sounds of it the dog now needs vetinary attention?

I am not at all sure what the legal position is. I would guess that if you sold the dog and issued a receipt or she paid you by bank transfer or paypal or any traceable way, the dog is hers.

If she paid cash in hand, the dog is still technically hers but she might have a hard job proving it. It doesnt sound like she has registered it with a vet.

Hopefully, in attempting an answer, this bumps the thread for someone who knows the position.

There is trevor cooper at dog law (google that)


----------



## Linda Weasel

I would suggest that if possible this dog gets ‘lost’ again; he’s already set a precedent by being lost the first time.

Do you know anybody who could help temporarily at least until you find a decent home/ rescue for him?

What’s legal isn’t always right.


----------

